# What is this?



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

We currently have ICH in our tank and have been medicating with Kordon "Ich-Attack". Lately though one of our guppys has been barley moving, sitting at the surface. We noticed some of the other fish nipping at it so we put it in a floating Isolation tank. Right now he's having trouble even staying upright and has this weird white stripe going around. In the picture there is also a red blood spot right behind his pectoral fin. Is it just a severe case of ICH or something else entirely.


(click for larger view)


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Bacterial infection. Not good... What's the parameters of your tank and how often do you clean it and everything?


----------



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

snyderguy said:


> Bacterial infection. Not good... What's the parameters of your tank and how often do you clean it and everything?


What exactly do you mean by "the parameters of your tank"? In an attempt to answer you, it's a Freshwater 20G. I tested the water today and there was 0 Ammonia, Nitrites, and Nitrates. I vacuum the gravel and do a water change every week or so.


----------



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

well we were too late, the guppy just died. Is there anything else we should do to prevent this from spreading, if it does.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The parameters are temp, nitrates, nitrites, ammonia, etc. 

That's very interesting to me that with all the water changes, that you still got this infection. It's a pretty serious infection and usually means water changes are basically non-existant. Keep an eye out for it on the other fish. This infection will spread quickly in warmer temperatures. Adding some salt to your water changes will help though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for that i would use metronidazole....


----------



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

Would salt or metronidazole be safe to use while treating for ICH?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes it would..


----------

